# Found this 0.1CC Micro Diesel engine



## AssassinXCV

Looks interesting. Would be cool to get some plans for this or one similar.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ck4nID61rso[/ame]

Has a pretty cool spring starter too! 

Ian


----------



## HS93

and it's invisable ;D

Peter


sorry cannot see the picture


----------



## HS93

That's better,nice engine what are you going to put it in radio gear is so light these days it would make it practical to use RC.

Peter


----------



## AssassinXCV

HS93  said:
			
		

> That's better,nice engine what are you going to put it in radio gear is so light these days it would make it practical to use RC.
> 
> Peter



I'd probably just keep it as a running display model like the creator has it in the video.


----------



## ruzzie

Their where some plans for a NANO 0.1cc Compression Ignition Engine in Model Engineer a few years back.
Specifications
Bore 5mm
Stroke 5mm
Capacity 0.1cc
Height 32mm
Length 38mm
Max Speed 40k rpm

I have the plans somewhere so I will dig the out

Paul


----------



## Gedeon Spilett

Years ago I did this one, 
Nano, a 0.10 cm3 "diesel engine", by Richard. Gordon, in a pullout supplement in Model Engineer, vol 169, p 566 N°3932. could be pulled out from copy you may find. A poor runner in my hands, and too light for a paperweight but of course not not a clue for a poor design ! 
I cannot find fuel for this type of engine, moreover the noise (wow really hudge for a so tiny engine) makes tests and experiments difficult (neighboors dont agree).


----------



## b.lindsey

Nice little engine and the sound alone brings back memories. As a kid, a few buddies and I were into control like airplanes and after school would head out to the school yard (would probably get arrested for that today) and fly out little planes...mostly .049 1/2A size. You could always tell when you had it leaned out properly by that high pitches scream of the engine. Of course back then, you could also buy a brand new Cox Baby Bee .049 engine for $5.95 as I recall. Those were the days....not I'll have that sound in my head all day :big:

Bill


----------



## AssassinXCV

I asked the video poster if he had plans for the engine, and he told me what to Google search:

I found this first link at top: http://modelenginenews.org/nano/index.html

Supposedly the plans are from _Model Engineer Issue_ #_3832_

Ian


----------



## mu38&Bg#

That's my video. Flying season will be here soon and I haven't built an airplane for that engine. I did decide on a model though.

Greg


----------



## navigator

Nice little engine. What are you using for fuel?


----------



## mu38&Bg#

I still have some old cans of Eric Clutton's fuel. Davis 1/2A blend should also work.


----------



## Blackdavid

Sorry if I rise the thread from the dust, but are any plans available to a 17yo student? I want to build something small like this as my first engine..


----------



## rklopp

You can buy the Gordon Nano plans from a model engines plans service in the UK, I forgot which. The copies they send are kind of xeroxes of faxes quality, almost. 

I strongly recommend against building these as a first engine! They are not easy - I've built three, and it took a lot of fiddling to get them going. I had at least a half dozen prior, larger engines under my belt before attempting them. Kudos to you if you can pull it off, especially as a first engine!

I find the engines also wear rather quickly, for reasons that remain mysterious to me.


----------



## BaronJ

That little engine is a real rip snorter.  I bet if you get a rap on the knuckles from the prop you don't do it twice


----------



## Mechanicboy

rklopp said:


> I strongly recommend against building these as a first engine! They are not easy - I've built three, and it took a lot of fiddling to get them going. I had at least a half dozen prior, larger engines under my belt before attempting them. Kudos to you if you can pull it off, especially as a fist engine!



This is true, the small engines is difficult to make tight against leakage and loss of compression. 

I would reccomend the 2.5 cc engine or larger as a basis to begin to learn to machine and produce parts that should be simple and easy to make the parts in a model engine.


----------



## Blackdavid

Im afraid that bigger engines may give me problems as they are more complicated, and plans with metric units are often too expensive, and the free ones non existing, and Imperial numeric system is too complicated for us europeans to understand.. As I am just finishing school this year, I don't think I have enough practice on the lathes and mills to build one. And materials are a problem too..


----------



## BaronJ

Blackdavid said:


> Im afraid that bigger engines may give me problems as they are more complicated, and plans with metric units are often too expensive, and the free ones non existing, and Imperial numeric system is too complicated for us europeans to understand.. As I am just finishing school this year, I don't think I have enough practice on the lathes and mills to build one. And materials are a problem too..



Bigger engines are probably easier to make !  I certainly would be more inclined to tackle one a lot bigger than the Nano.  As far as metric is concerned, as long as you get the decimal point in the right place, counting in tens is more convenient than eighths or sixteenths.  In any case most digital measuring devices will do the calculations between imperial and metric at the press of a button.

Anyway there really are only two numbers to remember 25.4mm = 1 inch and 39.3 thousands of an inch = 1mm.  Given the scale that most models are built to, using these two numbers will suffice.

On you last point if you don't attempt to do something, you won't get much practice !  Someone once said to me "If you aim for nothing, you will hit it with marked consistency  !


----------



## bazmak

I agree, i was taught that size is proportional to cost/difficulty.BUT THIS WORKS BOTH WAYS
You may find for example that 2.5cc is ideal.Going larger will be more expensive but no easier
while going smaller will not be cheaper but will be greatly more difficult.Get the plans,choose the scale
Metric or imperial makes no difference.I find metric easier but for tight tolerances i usually work
in thous.I can see and feel a thou and with modern digital mikes and calipers its easy
As an apprentice we were taught to file and measure with a steel rule to +/- 5 thou. Not difficult
My eyes could not do it now But 5 thou was 1/3 of 1/64 on the rule or a line width.Try it you will be surprised


----------



## Blackdavid

bazmak said:


> My eyes could not do it now But 5 thou was 1/3 of 1/64 on the rule or a line width.



Thats what I don't understand. Its easy to convert for example 1 inch to one millimeter, but i don't understand that 1/3, 1/64, 1/32 etc. things.. 

SO i would probably fail with imperial plans..


----------



## Mechanicboy

Blackdavid said:


> Thats what I don't understand. Its easy to convert for example 1 inch to one millimeter, but i don't understand that 1/3, 1/64, 1/32 etc. things..
> 
> SO i would probably fail with imperial plans..



Imperial inch is not difficult, it is fractions such as 1/64, 1/2 etc , it means how many parts is it in the whole 1 inch. Let us say the measure is 3/4, it means 3 parts of the whole 1 inch or in decimal 0,75 inch.  The formula: 3/4 = 3 x 25.4 : 4 = 19,05 millimetre

Learn out how to use the Vernier caliper in inch both fractions and decimal as here: http://members.shaw.ca/ron.blond/Vern.APPLET/


----------



## BaronJ

Hi Bazmak,
I would guess you and I had a similar education.  I was taught that way at school but at that time hated metal work, that's what it was called then.  Like you I was taught to file and measure with a steel rule to +/- 5 thou.  I agree its not difficult but takes a little time to get used to.  My eyes could not do it now either, but my Daughter bought me a great big magnifying glass.  Its about 4.5" across and 2.5 diopter.  I haven't let on about the digital calipers


----------



## mu38&Bg#

rklopp said:


> I find the engines also wear rather quickly, for reasons that remain mysterious to me.



This is also seems to be the case for production engines this small. I'm not sure why it happens.


----------



## BaronJ

Blackdavid said:


> Thats what I don't understand. Its easy to convert for example 1 inch to one millimeter, but i don't understand that 1/3, 1/64, 1/32 etc. things..
> 
> SO i would probably fail with imperial plans..



Most unlikely if you think about it for a few moments.  Its just like percentages !  Instead of 100 just use the Denominator.  So 1/64 is one sixty fourth part, the whole having 64 parts.  Or take 3 thou.  The whole divided into 1000 parts take three of them.

HTH


----------



## barnesrickw

There are decimal equivalency charts all over the net if you don't want to do the math.  My scale and micrometer also have one on the back.  I've thought of using metric measurements, because the math is easier, but with my 1/4-20 lead screws it's easier to use 1/1000 in inches.


----------



## Walltoddj

Ok time to screw with your heads we used Metric and American in the plant the Parlec that checked all the parts is in microns. So this is where the fun begins all of the shims and equipment where in thousands we used 25u (which is micron)= .001. All of the specs for our engine were in microns so you got familiar with the conversions. 
 Now at http://www.metric-conversions.org/length/microns-to-inches.htm  said that 25µ = 0.00098425in
A micron is so small they if you get something on your hands wash it 5 times what is still there is a micron.

Todd


----------



## Gaylan Callahan

Want plans for Richard Gordon nano .1 cc engine. Can anyone help?


----------



## DaveJones

Gaylan Callahan said:


> Want plans for Richard Gordon nano .1 cc engine. Can anyone help?


I've just finished building one of these.  Great little engine. A video of mine having it's first run in the workshop here:

Showing the chaps at the local club how easily it starts here:

I found the drawings that I used here:
https://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showpost.php?p=37009283&postcount=12889

Dave


----------



## creast

Many thanks for posting the drawings. I have been searching for a while now.
Best wishes
Rich


----------

